# What do Eastern newts eat?



## JHK30 (Dec 29, 2008)

I recently caught a eastern newt in my pond and I was wondering what they ate, I was hoping to put him/her in my aquarium.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
is this any good to you.
How to keep and breed your new eastern newt, Notophthalmus viridens, pictures


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Good info on the link in willow's post. I had a trio of these for several years back in the 1980's, aloing with several other newt and frog species. I fed them live mealworms (the worm and the beetle; it's easy to maintain a mealworm population in a bowl all year) and then frozen fish food like squid (a favourite with turtles too, and very nutritious), plankton, shrimp, and the dried food you get for turtles. Live tubifex were relished when I could get them from the lfs. With the non-live foods of course you have to move it around; I used to drop a piece on the water and then push it near each newt with a piece of broom (you know, break off a piece from an old broom). Sometimes a newt would take floating food but that was usually accidental if it bumped into it and it moved.


----------

